

Legal Applications of Artificial Intelligence - TriinT
http://www.gslis.utexas.edu/~palmquis/courses/project98/ailaw/ailaw.htm

======
nearestneighbor

        Expert systems will one day be able to predict 
        the outcome of litigation with a good degree of accuracy.
    

Objection, Your Honor. Move to strike. Speculation.

~~~
ionuiubn
Shouldn't be too hard.

if ( SkinReflectivity(defendent) < SkinReflectivity(victim) &&
NetWorth(defendent) < NetWorth(victim) ) { }

~~~
jacquesm
It would be funny if it wasn't possibly quite true.

